
APLcart – Find Your Way in APL - lelf
https://aplcart.info/
======
imglorp
APL aside, I really like this general presentation and ux of a cheat sheet.

Dump out a table of a few thousand items, at most, and then narrow to relevant
as the search box is filled. This would also work for APIs and CLI options,
for example.

I just wish the rows had some clickable elements leading to examples or maybe
a live try it box in the case of an interpreted language.

~~~
abrudz
Both links to documentation and examples are on my to-do list
([https://github.com/abrudz/aplcart/issues](https://github.com/abrudz/aplcart/issues)).

------
jodrellblank
Incidentally, in the last month or two, Dyalog have made their APL interpreter
available for non-commercial use with no signup and no regular nagware popups
when using it, and no disabled features, it’s a simple download of the current
version just reminds you that it’s unlicensed when launched:

[https://www.dyalog.com/](https://www.dyalog.com/)

(It used to be something you could ask for and exchange personal details for,
if they agreed)

------
xvilka
I suggested[1] for someone well-versed in APL to add it on the Learn X in Y
minutes site to attract more beginners, allowing the quicker dive. So if
someone wants to do that - feel free ;)

[1] [https://github.com/adambard/learnxinyminutes-
docs/issues/358...](https://github.com/adambard/learnxinyminutes-
docs/issues/3580)

~~~
abrudz
There's this ([https://github.com/nooodl/learnxinyminutes-
docs/blob/master/...](https://github.com/nooodl/learnxinyminutes-
docs/blob/master/apl.apl)) fork.

------
geogra4
I played around a bit with J as a language and found it really lovely but
unfortunately not really applicable to my problem domain (CRUD Enterprise
Apps)

I guess maybe some people are really in love with the symbolic notation of APL
(vs J) but I would think it would be terribly limiting.

~~~
yiyus
Personally, I wish the APL ideas had been taken more seriously, not only as a
programming language, but specially as an algebraic notation.

I would like to be able to open any text editor and write formulas, and it is
not a minor thing to be able to directly use those formulas to solve the
problem in the computer. I can do that with J or K, but it does not feel
natural at all when using paper or the blackboard, for example. On the other
hand, I indeed love the APL symbols (you get used to them much faster than it
may look) but, even although they are part of unicode, it is still much less
convenient to use than ASCII.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Would a special keyboard help that much?

~~~
boomlinde
A special keyboard at least puts you in a situation where you can fall back on
hunting and pecking until you get used to where they are at your own pace. An
IDE could help imprinting what the symbols actually mean.

~~~
abrudz
There are tricks to remember the locations
([https://i.imgur.com/57wRuUS.png](https://i.imgur.com/57wRuUS.png))

